# Indian-Pacific



## ainamkartma (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi all,

I may have an opportunity to ride the Indian-Pacific eastward next July or so. I am debating whether to ride all the way from Perth to Sydney, or to get off in Adelaide. Does anyone have recommendations? Is the Adelaide to Sydney section dramatically more scenic than the first two days? Does the train pass through the most scenic sections in the daytime? Are any of the bookable side trips not to be missed? Can you point me to websites with more discussion on this topic? Any other suggestions?

As you can probably tell, I am starting from a position of approximately zero knowledge.

Thanks,

ainamkartma

ps I should add that I was lucky enough to ride the Sunlander from Cairns to Brisbane before it went away... What a great trip!


----------



## neroden (Sep 22, 2015)

The Adelaide-Sydney section is quite different from Adelaide-Perth. I wouldn't call it *more* scenic exactly, but the area is *different*. The key city on the route: Broken Hill. Some people think it's worth stopping there; I've never actually been myself.

It's actually slightly faster to go Adelaide-Sydney via the Overland and the XPT, unfortunately; I'm not impressed with Great Southern Rail's schedules.


----------

